# Wie am besten Daten von Windows 7 / NTFS-Partition sichern?



## Dpfsh (22. August 2013)

Nachdem ich auf Grund einer Errormeldung beim Systemstart die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows 7 erfolglos genutzt habe und seitdem selbst beim Kopieren von Dateien ständige Freezes / Abstürtze habe, wollte ich die Platte sichern, bevor ich das Notebook weiter teste.

Kennt jemand eine passende Live-CD /linuxtool, mit welcher ich ein komplettes Backup der NTFS-Partition auf eine Fat32-formatierte USB-Platte machen kann und dann je nach Bedarf das komplette Image (also inkl Windows) wieder herstellen kann, oder im Falle einer einfachen Windows-Neuinstallation das Image mounten und einzelne Dateien daraus kopieren kann?


----------



## Kreon (22. August 2013)

Acronis True Image ist die komfortabelste, aber auch kostenpflichtige Lösung. 
Seit meine Acronis Version unter Win8 nicht mehr unterstützt wird, bin ich auf partedmagic umgestiegen und auch zufrieden damit.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Also, ALLES 1:1 Backuppen wird schwer bzw. würd ich auch nicht empfehlen, da der Fehler vlt mitkopiert wird. Aber mit ner Knoppix-CD (Linux) kannst Du von CD aus starten und normalerweise dann auch USB-Sticks/Platten nutzen, somit also auch einfach einzelne Ordner der Festplatte auf eine externe HDD kopieren. Ich würde dann auch nur die wichtigen Sachen sichern, denn wenn Du jeden "Mist" speicherst, dauert das ansonsten ziemlich lang, da USB2.0 nur ca 25MB/s schaffen wird - oder haben das Notebook und Deine USB-HDD USB3.0 ?

Ansonsten gibt es als Backup-Tool zB Norton Ghost, weiß aber nicht, ob es da auch eine kostenfreie Version gibt und ob man auch schon das Backup nur per CD-Booten erstellen kann.

Was Du auch machen kannst, wenn die Laptop-HDD SATA hat: die Platte ausbauen und einfach bei einem PC intern mit anschließen, die PLatte kannst Du dabei ja einfach auf den Gehäuseboden legen. FALLS die Platte okay ist, kannst Du alles vom PC aus sichern. Und falls die PLatte defekt ist, wirst Du es auf diese Weise auch erfahren. Du brauchst nur ein SATA-Datenkabel und ein SATA-Stromkabel (da könntest Du ja auch die vom PC-DVD-Laufwerk nutzen, das brauchst Du ja dafür nicht)


----------



## Dpfsh (23. August 2013)

Ich habe, neben dem Notebook, leider nur noch einen Mac / OS X, ein NAS, sowie eine USB-Platte, zum sichern der Daten. Auf dem NAS ist eigentlich noch genug Platz zum speichern, nur scheiterte die Linux-Live-Cd welche ich probiert hatte bereits an der Unterstützung von NTFS und unter windows geht es nicht, da letzteres wärend des Kopiervorganges hängen bleibt (Wartekreis, keine Rückmeldung, freeze - auch im abgesicherten Modus).

Norton und Arconis laufen afaik nur unter Windows, aber werde es mal mit Gparted probieren - thx.

Ich hätte, bevor ich die Partition lösche und versuche das System neu zu installieren, halt gerne für den Fall der Fälle noch ein Backup von allem, damit man im Nachhinein noch etwas retten könnte (man weiss ja nie was in den Tiefen des Systems noch alles an Dateien und Passwörtern liegt, die einem später plötzlich fehlen).


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

Wenn Du OHNE formatieren von C neu installierst und KEINE "Recovery" machst, dann bleiben die Daten an sich immer bestehen. Da wird nur der windows-Ordner erneuert und evtl. sind die "eigenen Dokumente" nach der Installation nicht für Dich direkt als aktueller User sichtbar, aber trotzdem noch als Ordner vorhanden. 

Kannst Du die HDD nicht bei einem Bekanntem auf die Weise am PC anschließen, die ich beschrieb?


----------



## Lunica (21. September 2013)

Dpfsh schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf Grund einer Errormeldung beim Systemstart die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows 7 erfolglos genutzt habe und seitdem selbst beim Kopieren von Dateien ständige Freezes / Abstürtze habe, wollte ich die Platte sichern, bevor ich das Notebook weiter teste.



Könnte auch eine kaputte Festplatte sein.
Normalerweise ist es fast unmöglich die Win7 Partition zu schrotten ohne Malwarebefall.

Du kannst dir mit Reflect (Gratis Version) eine Boot DVD auf Windos PE 64 Basis erstellen.
Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download
Damit kannst du außerhalb von Windows Images erstellen und zurück spielen.



> Kennt jemand eine passende Live-CD /linuxtool



Linux ist oftmals inkompatibel zu neuer Hardware - Windows PE 64 basiert auf Vista/Win7 und unterstützt alles. Auch kann man leicht Netzwerk/Raid-Treiber während des Bootvorgangs per USB Stick einbinden.


----------



## Onlinestate (21. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Linux ist oftmals inkompatibel zu neuer Hardware


 Ähm, das wäre mir neu. Höchstens, wenn es um die 3D Unterstützung geht, aber darauf kann man bei einer Boot CD ja wohl drauf verzichten. 
Einfach mal ein Ubuntu, Mint oder Fedora Image auf einen USB-Stick ziehen und von dort booten. Kann man sofort auf die Windows Partition zugreifen, notfalls wiederherstellen und Daten sichern.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (25. Oktober 2013)

Lunica, der Witz ist gut. ^^

Die Live-CD bringt gute Möglichkeiten mit oder eben auch Ubuntu per USB-Stick. 
Wenn alles wieder normal läuft reicht das Win7 Backup um regelmäßig seine Daten auf ein NAS zu sichern.


----------

